# Cider



## Doc (8/4/03)

I've made a few ciders, but my latest one is the best.
The key is the yeast.
I've done the same recipe with a wine/champagne yeast and it was dry. This one with the White Labs yeast is sweeter, but not sweet if you know what I mean.

Cheers,
Doc

*Doc's Appeasement Cider*

Black Rock Cider kit

1kg Dextrose
250gr Lactose
335gr Corn Syrup
400gr CSR Dark Brown Sugar

WLP720 (Sweet Cider/Mead) yeast

19.7 litres water.

Primary 18 days
No Secondary

OG 1056
FG 1006

7.3%


----------



## therook (8/4/03)

Doc,

I'm no cider drinker, but a friend loves strongbow cider, what changes would there be to your recipe to make a draught strongbow cider

Rook


----------



## Doc (8/4/03)

I reckon this one is pretty close to the draught, not being a cider drinker myself either. The wife loved it and she doesn't like dry ciders.
Give this a go and see how your friend likes it and take it from there.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Indy (8/4/03)

therook said:


> Doc,
> 
> I'm no cider drinker, but a friend loves strongbow cider, what changes would there be to your recipe to make a draught strongbow cider
> 
> Rook


 hey rook, i got a m8 who's into them too... get him to try 'scrumpy jacks' it's more expensive but worth it IMO


----------



## JWB (9/4/03)

:huh: Hey Doc.
Where do i get that yeast from... :angry:not much to choose from where I shop.
Cheers JWB


----------



## Doc (9/4/03)

JWB,

It is the White Labs Sweet Cider/Mead Yeast.
I got it from The Country Brewer.
Wyeast do a similar one as well 3184 Sweet Mead.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## thewobblythong (16/2/10)

I realise this is a hideous gravedig, but cheers for the recipe Doc. It's about time I put together a cider, so it is good to have a recipe handy.


----------



## skurvy84 (22/2/10)

this had tempted me to try another cider now, wasn't a real fan until recently. will give this a go for sure.


----------



## Nick JD (23/2/10)

What's in the Blackrock Cider kit, Doc? Reduced apple juice?


----------



## damo_m (16/5/10)

Looks good Doc, when you say no secondary fermintation you still need to add 2 card drops per 700ml bottles?


----------



## booyablack (16/5/10)

If you want your cider carbonated, then yes, you will need to add 2 carbonation drops per long-neck.

My GF recently used the Blackrock cider kit with 1kg of dextrose and replaced 6L of water with 6L of apple juice. I think next time I'll get her to add some lactose like the Doc has done above to give it a bit more sweetness. Otherwise it's not too bad, and I'm not much of a fan of ciders.


----------

